# Two 240" Wyoming bucks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Two 240" bucks won the local big buck contest.

Click on their pictures for a better look: 
http://rediservicesllc.com/buck-bull-contest/

This year was a good year for big bucks in western Wyoming.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There's pictures in the Uinta County Herald newspaper of the two bucks that won the Big Buck contest. They took the velvet off the archery buck. It is the pending state record. wow

I'll try to get permission to post the pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

good grief


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man that's a lot of head gear:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, now THAT'S what I'm talkin bout....sweet.:shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

NICE Bucks!


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I bet the guy that shot the dink 190 buck would have held out . Those winners are unreal, They look like brother bucks.


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Those are awesome bucks! Nice job to those two guys!!!


----------

